# the three tenors concert in Rome 1990



## pleiades (Aug 21, 2008)

I am new to this site so I hope someone can help as it is driving me mad. 
In 1990 the three tenors performed in Rome (prior to world cup final) Zubin Mahta was conducting Del Maggio Di Roma. In the interval a piece of music was played, ( starts slowly and builds up to a crescendo) I have bought the cd but this piece of music was not included only the performance of the tenors, can anyone tell me what this piece it is called.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure (it was such a long time ago), but wasn't it the intermezzo from Puccini's "Manon Lescaut"?


----------

